# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  To stop webbrowser download

## anurodhora

Hi,

The new wpf webbrowser control has no Stop() method so how can we stop the download, is there any alternative way?

Thanks,
Anurodh

----------


## Arjay

See http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...ebbrowser.aspx.

Look down near the end of the article for "Getting to the native IWebBrowser2" comment.

----------

